
Show HN: A Pfrpg Web Character Sheet - krakensteve
https://krakensheet.com
======
krakensteve
Hey folks! I've been working on a character sheet application for a tabletop
RPG game I'm playing. I can't name the 3.5e variant since I'm using content
licensed by the OGL, but you should be able to deduce it by googling PFRPG. I
made it because I was frustrated with how much existing solutions cost
(herolab) or how user hostile they were (PCgen).

At some point I decided to expose it as a product offering, though it's still
free for now while I develop another core feature or two. I'd love if you
could give it a whirl and let me know if you have feedback on anything - from
the landing page to "you don't support my specific flavor of bard".

Let me know if you have any questions!

Steve

